

Did Philip K. Dick disclose the real Matrix in 1977? - khoury
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXeVgEs4sOo

======
rman666
That's what I've been trying to say since tomorrow.

------
nailest
now khoury discloses the video that discloses the real Matrix in 1977 3 years
after the video was uploaded

